# How to build lightweight insulated carriage doors



## Singhome (Dec 15, 2009)

*How to build lightweight insulated carriage doors*

These insulated carriage doors made with Patented Sing Honeycomb panels. Please watch this video of a 12 foot carriage door being made;


----------

